# Sapphire Pure Black X58 Motherboard Review



## DeRtoZz (11. Januar 2011)

Wie PCGH gestern berichtete, über das gesichtete Sapphire P67 Maiboard, wurde nun auf der Seite Kitguru ein umfangreiches Review zu Sapphire Pure Black X58 veröffentlicht. Dass den Schritt von Sapphire bestätigt, in der langjährigen Geschichte des Unternehmens, sich nun auch für Produkte aus Intel Portfolio einzusetzen, statt wie bisher nur auf Produkte aus dem Hause AMD zu setzen.

Neben des Übertaktungsversuchs und umfangreichen Test Parkour an aktuellen Programmen und Spielen, nehmen die Redakteure sich auch die Gelegenheit drei AMD Radeon HD 6970 in Crossfire gebunden, bei einer Auflösung von 5760x1080 in Eyefinity mit den Spielen Crysis, Colin McRae Dirt 2 und F1 2010 zu testen.

Sapphire Pressemitteilung

Quelle: [KitGuru] Sapphire Pure Black X58 Motherboard Review – overclocking performance


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus (wenn man vom grauen PCIe Slot absieht).

Ich frage mich aber immer wieder, wie die Grafikkarten Kühlluft bekommen, wenn der Lüfter verdeckt ist.


----------



## DeRtoZz (11. Januar 2011)

Wohl nur noch, durch den Spalt zwischen den Karten und bei Stromanschlüsse, da drehen die Karten wohl so doll auf, lauter wie eine Einzelne GTX 480 unter Furmark xD


----------



## wiley (11. Januar 2011)

da wird Sapphire wohl zum pedanten von EVGA 
gute sache wie ich finde


----------



## DeRtoZz (11. Januar 2011)

@wiley
Sapphire hat es wohl noch etwas bis EVGA Status nach dem X58 Classified. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die neue Talente aus anderen Unternehmen wie MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus unter die Nagel kriegen.

Jeder der Großen Mainboard Hersteller hat etwas womit man sich auch identefizieren kann. Das fehlt Sapphire noch.


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus....aber ich setze trotzdem auf erfahrene Hersteller im Board Bereich.

Aber es sein Willkommen...Konkurenz belebt das GEschäft


----------



## tayna (11. Januar 2011)

Bemme90 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus....aber ich setze trotzdem auf erfahrene Hersteller im Board Bereich.



sie haben vielleicht nicht viele boards gemacht, aber mit ati/amd-chipsätzen gab es ein paar, sie sind also nicht komplett unerfahren...


----------



## Gnome (12. Januar 2011)

Der Zug für X58 is doch schon lange abgefahren...für nen veralteten Sockel noch so ein Board rausbringen, das lohnt sich null. Der Markt is voll von solchem Zeugs. Ansonsten is das natürlich ein schickes Board. Man könnte fast meinen, Sapphire hats endlich geschafft . Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Leistung top is


----------



## XE85 (12. Januar 2011)

nettes Board, bei der Farbgebung hätte man aber durchaus etwas "mutiger" sein können, weiße Platine mit roten Slots wie damals beim AMD Board wäre doch mal interessant gewesen.

mfg


----------



## DeRtoZz (12. Januar 2011)

@Gnome
Lange noch nicht solange dafür CPUs erscheinen, wie I7 990X.
Alleine Gigabyte hat dazu ein Brett für Übertakter angekündigt.


----------

